# My Singing Skeleton Band



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

First I would like to thank HalloweenBob for pretty much starting this fad (My 3 axis skull...in progress) and where I got my inspiration and to those that have came up with the many variations of this setup (Wiring for Control Box) and the thing that made it easy to prgram the skulls in VSA (http://www.monkeybasic.com/). These are my 3 axis skulls in action, 3 out of the 4 are 3 axis while one just turns left and right. Werewolf and Frankenstein on guitar and the mummy on drums. The skulls and arms are operated with servos, SS32 board, VSA software, Monkey Basic TrackSkuul and Helsman, and a 16 relay controller operated by the SSC32. Only about 8 of the relays are being used at this time as I used up all the channels of the SSC32 board and the relays are operating the lights, Werewolf, Frankenstein and the mummy. I call the band The Bone Yard Band. After taking the video last night I repositioned some lights and added a few to give the instrument palyer some better lighting. This will make a nice center piece in the backyard.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just amazing! The TOT's are going to love it! I so want to get into the 3 axis skulls some year.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been trying to decide how to upgrade my display next year and I would like to add lights controlled via relay...which relay controller did you use?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Amazing Job! Very inspiring. What kind of servo do you use for the arm movements?


----------

